# Glock 21 Concealment Holster.



## marsolais (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone carry a Glock 21 concealed? If so what holster do you use. I normally carry my Glock 22 in a check six behind the hip holster. I would love the same holster for the 21 but blackhawk doesn't make one for the 21. Picture with it one would be great.

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I use a Gazelle 13 and Bianchi Miami Vice. The Gazelle fits pretty comfortably behind the hip and conceals well. The shoulder rig is strictly a Winter carry deal with coat or parka. By the way, I just knew there had to be SOMEBODY out there that carried a G21 and liked it.


----------

